# rats in bristol?



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any baby male rats available in Bristol? (UK)

Cant seem to find any 
Have kept rats before so know all about their care etc.

Dumbo eared only  

Thanks.


----------



## Gymfreek (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my god i live in bristol (well keynsham) and i am looking for rats too

i no this web site called trade it they sometimes sell rats in bristol


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in Scotland. I know of a really good breeder in Falkirk - Vicki - who really knows her stuff and rescues as well. Of course, you'd have to be driving quite far. She usually always has rats, sometimes babies, other times older rats "in need". :wink: 
There is also a great breeder in Bristol, who has some kittens available. I think she has one or two dumbo males, a few other males, and some does.
I could be wrong. **Note**
Also, does it need to be dumbo-eared? Sounds a bit silly, because all rats are lovely, and just because thy have bigger ears does this make them "better"? Or, does it make them, different? :wink: Nope.
Also, make sure you have planned everything first.
What will you feed them, and how often, what cage will you keep them, and where, temperature etc., and how many will you have?
If you come back with answers then I can help you maybe, with the cages, and so on.. 
I really hope you get rats.
 Want a link, too?


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey I live in Bristol (Bedminster area) My girl is heavily pregnant at the moment and is ready to burst. Obviously they wont be ready for another 5 weeks but im not looking for a profit on them as long as i know they'll go to loving homes 

I can help out if willing to wait that long


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

My girl isn't dumbo eared but i have no idea about the father


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

we have 6 guys who are about ready to burst if they don't go soon! No Dumbos I'm afraid, but they are charming fellows none the less, with silly personalities and silly charm!

Leila :0)


----------

